# What chain do you use



## Twig Man (Jun 28, 2012)

Since I have a chainsaw now :lolol: Was wondering what chain to put on Ms. Effie Sabrina Twig? I see different styles of chains and pitches and was wondering what you guys use and why.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Since I have a chainsaw now :lolol: Was wondering what chain to put on Ms. Effie Sabrina Twig? I see different styles of chains and pitches and was wondering what you guys use and why.



Oregon LPX or Stihl RSC if you want chisel (I prefere the LPX).

Stihl RMC or Oregon BPX if your wood is "dirty", and you want semi-chisel.

Stay with .325, and I assume that is what the Efco 152 came with.....:-/


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Saw Troll. What would be the different applications for the chisel vs. the semi chisel?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks Saw Troll. What would be the different applications for the chisel vs. the semi chisel?



Chisel in clean wood, semi-chisel in "dirty" wood - it is best to have both availiable, but I haven't used a semi-chisel in many years in the woods, since my wood usually are "clean and green". 

The only exception is that I use .325 semi-chisel narrow kerf chain for cutting up planks etc, for fire starters - chisel gets a bit "jumpy" for that. 

Chisel will cut faster when sharp, and I also find it easier to file right, than semi, as it easier to see what you are doing with the file.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------

